# Timing and Strumming



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi All,

Beginner guitar player here. Just had a question about timing. I understand that most songs are written in 4/4 time, giving you 4 quarter notes in 1 bar. So, you basically count 1,2,3,4 with approx. less than a 1 second interval or so. Eight notes are half that so it becomes the 'and' in between your 1,2,3,4, such that 2 eight notes form a quarter note, and so on for 16th notes. However, in the context of songs, this confuses me a bit. 

For example, I was trying to learn "Time of your LIfe - Greenday" and that song basically uses the following strumming pattern: 1-2-and-and-4-and. However, the timing between 1 and 2 doesn't seem to be ~1 second apart. It seems much much faster than that. So, for more experienced players, am I just looking at this concept the wrong way? I'd appreciate some help clarifying this dilemma. 

Another way I usually look at it is that if I'm playing my metronome at 60 beats per minute, then each click is basically a quarter note. If I'm at 120 bpm, then each click is an eight note. Is that the correct way to look at it? If so, I still don't get how the quarter notes in that song can be played so fast. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It doesn't have to match a specific time frame--although 60 bpm would equal one second per quarter note given your scenario.
But at 120 bpm the tempo is twice as fast--and you would play 2 quarter notes per second.
If you are having trouble keeping up, learn it more slowly and as you improve then gradually increase the tempo-don't worry about how many quarter notes a second or all that--listen to the tempo and count with it, and feel it.
I'm sure there are others with other tips as well.


----------



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

zontar said:


> It doesn't have to match a specific time frame--although 60 bpm would equal one second per quarter note given your scenario.
> But at 120 bpm the tempo is twice as fast--and you would play 2 quarter notes per second.
> If you are having trouble keeping up, learn it more slowly and as you improve then gradually increase the tempo-don't worry about how many quarter notes a second or all that--listen to the tempo and count with it, and feel it.
> I'm sure there are others with other tips as well.


So my question then is, what exactly defines a quarter note? The concept that I've got in my mind is that a quarter note is a note that you would play once every second. And my perception of all other notes is relative to that. For example: I know that I would have to play an eight note half-way between 2 quarter notes, so it must be twice as fast. A 16th note would have to be played 4 times as fast as a quarter note in that time frame. But it all starts with the perception of a quarter note being 1 second apart. So if you are playing 2 quarter notes at a rate of 120bpm, then I understand that would be equivalent to playing 4 eight notes per second, but I'm still confused as to what defines a quarter note. I hope my question makes sense.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The term quarter note more likely refers to the fact that the most common time signature in Western music is 4/4--so four beats per measure--and a quarter note is one quarter of those beats.
So it gets one beat in 4/4 time as well as 2/4, 3/4, 5/4 and others.
Keep in mind thought that a different number can be on the bottom-so 6/8 means an eight note gets one beat.
The different time signatures are used to help with feel/rhythm & tempo.
The length of one beat is only one second if you are playing 60 beats per minute-or one per second.
As soon as the tempo goes higher or lower on beat is no longer one second.


----------



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

But how do I know how far apart my notes have to be spaced? For example, if I'm looking at a sheet of music (without ever having heard the song) and I see a bunch of quarter notes and eight notes per bar (in 4/4 time), I know that the eight notes will need to be played twice as fast the quarter notes, but how do I know how fast the quarter notes need to be played (i.e. at a rate of 120bpm, 60 bpm, etc)? 

What I'm trying to ask is, if a quarter note doesn't mean that the notes need to be played 1 second apart, then what exactly is its significance?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Quarter notes are spaced evenly throughout a measure--so if you have 4 quarter notes in 4/4 music they are all evenly spaced.

The best way to develop this sense is to use a metronome, set it to the bpms you want and play with it.
If you can't keep up, slow it down and then gradually work your way up to the tempo.

Pretty straightforward I believe.
You can get mechanical metronomes, electric metronomes, digital ones on your computer, phone or tablet.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

thsc said:


> But how do I know how far apart my notes have to be spaced? For example, if I'm looking at a sheet of music (without ever having heard the song) and I see a bunch of quarter notes and eight notes per bar (in 4/4 time), I know that the eight notes will need to be played twice as fast the quarter notes, but how do I know how fast the quarter notes need to be played (i.e. at a rate of 120bpm, 60 bpm, etc)?
> 
> What I'm trying to ask is, if a quarter note doesn't mean that the notes need to be played 1 second apart, then what exactly is its significance?


The rate is expressed in beats per minute (bpm). Sixty seconds in a minute, so if the bpm is 120, then one beat will last half a second. In 4/4 time, you will have 4 beats per bar and each beat will be one quarter note. When you listen to music and tap your foot along, you are typically tapping on every beat or every other beat (in rock, normally on beats 1 and 3) if the rhythm is fast.

You want a metronome, either a real one or a metronome app on your smartphone or computer. It will help you keep the time.


----------



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

pattste said:


> The rate is expressed in beats per minute (bpm). Sixty seconds in a minute, so if the bpm is 120, then one beat will last half a second. In 4/4 time, you will have 4 beats per bar and each beat will be one quarter note. When you listen to music and tap your foot along, you are typically tapping on every beat or every other beat (in rock, normally on beats 1 and 3) if the rhythm is fast.
> 
> You want a metronome, either a real one or a metronome app on your smartphone or computer. It will help you keep the time.


I think I understand now, but for any given song, even if I know that it's in 4/4 time, how do I know what bpm I should be playing at (i.e. 60 vs 70 vs 120, etc)? Using the example of "Time of your Life" by Greenday, even though I know that it should be played in 4/4 time, how do I know how fast I should be going? Is there a way for me to know that exactly so that I can set my metronome to that value and practice or is this something that I just need to get a feel for by listening to the song over and over again?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Knowing different tempos will come with experience. You can use your metronome while listening to the tune and adjust the speed until it is more or less in sync with the music. That will give you an approximation of your target speed. 

There may even be an app that will measure the tempo of a song for you...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Some tabs and sheet music give you the bpm. Other than that, just play the recorded song and turn on your metronome and fiddle with it until it's getting the beat...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> Some tabs and sheet music give you the bpm. Other than that, just play the recorded song and turn on your metronome and fiddle with it until it's getting the beat...


Yes, Keto is correct. If the music is not familiar to you, you will need to listen to it a couple times to know the tempo. Sometimes the sheet music will tell you to play it lively, slowly, etc if there is no BPM noted but at least there is a starting point.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Don't over-think it. You've listened to music all of your life. You probably have an inherent sense of the tempo of many songs, you just don't realize it. Oh, and there's no law that says you have to play a song at the same tempo as the original recording. The only really important thing is maintaining that tempo (in most cases) once it's rolling. Practicing with a metronome/click is a great tool, regardless of your skill level. EVERYONE can benefit from it.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I use this online metronome to get the BPM and then transfer the number to my DAW (digital audio workstation). 

http://www.all-guitar-chords.com/metronome.php


----------



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I think I've got it now.


----------

